# A Young Cordovan Bee



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

They are beautiful. I run Cordovans for the gentleness in the teaching hives. There are two Langstroths and one Kenyan Top Bar Hive at USF.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

She's a pretty little girl.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

http://s906.photobucket.com/albums/ac262/bracattack/bees/?action=view&current=P4194157.jpg

One more. This one is full size


----------

